# Car Detailing Day With The Lads



## Ami-TT (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, we were up at 8am and out of the door at 9am. We finished at 6pm tonight after a hard day if exterior claying, washing detailing, waxing, sealing and some more detailing. Was a fun day and we all used Zano and mcguires products. Instead of writing a massive write up (cause i am really tired now) here are the pictures to speak for them selves. My car also for the record is 11 months old, 2 weeks to go till shes 1 year old.

PS: My brother picked his new series BMW up last night which prompted todays events, we needed to seal his car so decided to make it a a fun day with some beers, hot dogs and a nice meal to end with meat balls and spaghetti with more beer   

Pictures taken at my house and Newbury horse Racecourse!


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Great job...Im loving the Xenon look, im thinking of embarking on a similar halogen replacement project.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Amit - who owns the tt? Its not yours is it?? Thought you had a merc


----------

